# Alternate name for a twist stance



## mhouse (Aug 18, 2004)

Here's an interesting question. 

 What is the alternate name for a twist stance?  

 This question was brought up in my monday night class. Apparently our Sensei was looking for a specific answer because all of our guesses were incorrect. Most of us tried "cross stance" but that apparently wasn't it.

  It's possible that he's misleading us and there is no specific name, but that doesn't seem to be the type of thing he'd do.

 I'd be interested to hear any alternate names you have, no matter what kind of Kenpo/Kempo you study. 

 I'll be sure to post back to this thread if I ever get an answer out of my Sensei.

Thanks!


----------



## MisterMike (Aug 18, 2004)

Reverse Cat


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Aug 18, 2004)

...:lookie: uhhh...entwine, encircle, spiral?


----------



## Rick Wade (Aug 18, 2004)

A stance of transition.

It is my personal belief that the only static stance is neutral bow therfore you will always be moving.  And even then a neutral bow can be a stance of transition.


----------



## punisher73 (Aug 18, 2004)

I guess if you wanted to go REALLY out of the way you could call it a Qilin Bow. It is the name for the crossover stepping used in the tiger/crane form in hung gar. It is supposed to imitate the qilin which is an animal that has the body of a dragon and the feet of a deer (there are other variations of the animal as well).


----------



## Rob Broad (Aug 18, 2004)

I have heard of it referred to as a Ladies "T" stance in the past.


----------



## Mark Weiser (Aug 18, 2004)

Step Thur Stance, Unfirling Stance due to the continous motion you get, Torque Stance


----------



## DavidCC (Aug 19, 2004)

In Shaolin Kempo, we call it the "Snake Stance" or the Twist Stance.  I was reading a book on Eagle Claw kung-fu the other day and they had a different name for it, but I cant remember what it was...


----------



## mhouse (Aug 19, 2004)

These are all great responses. Thank you for everyone's input so far. I plan to try some of these tonight.


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Aug 19, 2004)

in japanese its called juji dachi


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Aug 20, 2004)

Sometimes called a scissors stance.


----------



## Scout_379 (Aug 20, 2004)

I dont do kenpo, so I don't know what a twist stance is to begin with. But in my style, the only stance where the legs are crossed is called koso dachi.


----------



## kenpoworks (Oct 17, 2004)

"Twisted Horse" ..............any good!


----------



## Mark Weiser (Oct 17, 2004)

From Ed Parker's Book Infinite Insights into KENPO Volume #2 starting on page 82 is the section on Twist Stances. 


Twisted Hors
Front
Rear
aka Cross over


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 17, 2004)

Everything is transitional...
cross over.
Sean


----------



## Doc (Oct 17, 2004)

Mr. Parker always said that all stances are derived from the "horse stance," and described the twist as getting its name from a "horse stance that is twisted," and described it as a "Twisted Horse Stance" in his last published "Encyclopedia of Kenpo."

The "ladies T stance" he used in reference to the Japanese interpretation of the "cat" stance, which he said, was borrowed from the way the "ladies of the night" stood to entice customers in the "red light district" of Japan.

"You want date sailor?"


----------



## Simon Curran (Dec 27, 2004)

Doc said:
			
		

> Mr. Parker always said that all stances are derived from the "horse stance," and described the twist as getting its name from a "horse stance that is twisted," and described it as a "Twisted Horse Stance" in his last published "Encyclopedia of Kenpo."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well you learn something new every day...
Never been to Japan but I have to wonder...
I'm not a sailor, but no. Thanks anyway...


But in answer to the original post, I have also heard my instructor refer to a twist stance as a dragon stance due to his background in Kung Fu, although I am pretty sure that is not what he, the instructor in question, was looking for it seems to me that DOC is a pretty reliable resource for such information.
Just out of interest, did the person who started this thread ever resolve the question with their instructor? (just curious)


----------



## TigerWoman (Dec 27, 2004)

I would think if it is widely known as a twist stance another name is not necessary.  

In TKD, we do leap into a twist, front foot toe facing forward, body facing to the side and coming down at the same time on both feet.  The back foot is on the ball, heel up high, placed behind the forward foot on the outside (the twist), and facing to the same side as the body. 

Its the same as a cat stance, but a twisted cat and the feet are reversed. The forward foot is not up. 

So... reverse cat twisted.


----------



## JKDooer (Dec 27, 2004)

The Ladies T-stance is close.

 But, it is referred to the 'Female" horse stance.

 JKD


----------



## Karazenpo (Dec 27, 2004)

What Rob and JK said, 'Lady stance' but it wasn't a 'T' or 'Cat', it was definitely a 'twist' stance. I studied traditonal  Northern Wah Lum Kung Fu for a while and that's what they called it. Good one Doc, 'ladies of the night', lol. I was taught also that all stances were derived from the horse. We assume the horse stance and then make all the different subtle adjustments demonstrating the various stances, back, cat, t, forward, twist, kneeling, etc..... all emanting from the horse stance.


----------



## BallistikMike (Dec 27, 2004)

I agree with Doc. 

Every single stance out there is based off of the "Horse Stance" that has any merit in actual hand to hand fighting. <--- my words not Doc's I just said I agree with him 

1/2 Horse right and left (Forward Bow or Reverse Bow)

Twist Stance I have also heard it being called a Twisted Horse or a Wind Up Horse.

A neutral bow is a horse stance, with a differnt angle and mind set then the training horse.

Look at a western boxer's stance, then look at how they used to stand in the old photo's of the bare knuckle bouts. 

"A stance is just a moment in time frozen" one of my favorite sayings. A little help on who quoted it otherwise I claim it LOL  

That being said how does a cat stance become a cat stance or a wide kneel become a wide kneel? Transitioning through your horse stance during movement is how! With someone snapping a picture or starting a training session from it.

Stances are just points of reference.

Note - Be advised I am just a student and always will be. Things I say and take for truths today may not be 2 mos, 2 years or 2 decades from now. It is the level I am at now and I am just stating what I know now. However little or however much that is in relationship to your own knowledge please take it with a grain of salt or sugar. What ever your taste is.


----------



## monkey-a-go-go (Dec 27, 2004)

> Look at a western boxer's stance, then look at how they used to stand in the old photo's of the bare knuckle bouts.


The old bare knuckle stances, hand strikes and even throws are very similar to karate- BallistikMike is that what you have found also? I know back to twist stance lol.


----------



## ZKenpo (Jan 29, 2005)

One way you could also describe a Twist stance is, one half of a crossover.


----------



## Doc (Jan 30, 2005)

ZKenpo said:
			
		

> One way you could also describe a Twist stance is, one half of a crossover.



That would be decriptive of "footwork" not  a stance.


----------



## Sam (Jan 30, 2005)

*wonders what a twist stance is*

I'm a tracy's kenpo girl, never heard of this stance by any of the names listed.


----------



## digitalronin (Jan 30, 2005)

The "i Really gotta go potty" stance?


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Jan 30, 2005)

Samantha said:
			
		

> *wonders what a twist stance is*
> 
> I'm a tracy's kenpo girl, never heard of this stance by any of the names listed.


It's in the Tracy's system.  You'll run into it sooner or later, never fear  .


----------



## Sam (Jan 30, 2005)

haha - the I have to pee stance - I had my 2nd degree brown belt friend describe it to me on the phone, and that's exactly what I said


----------

